# Urgent! Steam games that will run on an i3 lenovo laptop with 6gb



## stuff_it (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm getting sent home with chickenpox and need to download my entertainment on the fast internet here!


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 18, 2013)

What video card has it got?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 18, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> What video card has it got?


 Video card? Lol. 

Onboard Realtek HD I think. 

Presumably there are still some older less visually lively games that will work.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh come an, nothing?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 18, 2013)

Civ IV. I've racked up an unholy amount of hours on it on various crap PCs.


----------



## Firky (Mar 18, 2013)

Have a look at the HW requirements in the games you fancy and see if your machine matches it.

Portal is brilliant. Half Life is a classic too.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 18, 2013)

Firky said:


> Have a look at the HW requirements in the games you fancy and see if your machine matches it.
> 
> Portal is brilliant. Half Life is a classic too.


This is more the sort of thing I was thinking.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 18, 2013)

Steam games? I wouldn't want boiling water anywhere near my laptop. 

Sorry you've got chicken pox stuff-it. Let's hope it is not fatal as flagged up by some doom mongers.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 18, 2013)

half life 1 and 2
civ 4
quake for a bit of online fighting

minecraft


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 18, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> half life 1 and 2
> civ 4
> quake for a bit of online fighting
> 
> minecraft


Online is out of the question - even if I wasn't worried about the data the speeds there can barely run bombermine


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 18, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Online is out of the question - even if I wasn't worried about the data the speeds there can barely run bombermine


You can play all those. offline.
except q3. that might get dull quickly


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 18, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> You can play all those. offline.
> except q3. that might get dull quickly


That's why I mentioned it - Quake would be well shit


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 18, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Sorry you've got chicken pox stuff-it. Let's hope it is not fatal as flagged up by some doom mongers.


 
Fingers crossed it's only a bit fatal?


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2013)

Look at good old games. www.gog.com

Plenty on there.


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2013)

Roguelikes? ADOM? Nethack? I'm playing tales of maj'eyal which is good - and free.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 18, 2013)

Anything over 5 years old?

Sim City 4
Command and Conqouer Games
Total Annihilation (Seem to remember it was cpu heavy in the day, so should love a modern chip)
Doom 3 on lower settings
GTA games


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2013)

System Shock 2 (get it from gog.com)


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 18, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Anything over 5 years old?
> 
> Sim City 4
> Command and Conqouer Games
> ...


Wait - I already own all of GTA...


----------



## Teepee (Mar 23, 2013)

I can play skyrim and borderlands on my i3 on low settings. intel HD3000 graphics.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 23, 2013)

It's too late for OP, but for anyone else wondering, Intel keep a list of games which are compatible with i3 here.

There's a surprising amount of new-ish games which run OK with mine (Sandy Bridge).


----------



## The Groke (Mar 23, 2013)

FTL, Frozen Synapse, SpaceChem.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 23, 2013)

The Groke said:


> FTL, Frozen Synapse, SpaceChem.


 
!! thanks 

Been trying to remember the name of Frozen Synapse for ages. I could picture the game in my head, but had no clue of the name.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 23, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It's too late for OP, but for anyone else wondering, Intel keep a list of games which are compatible with i3 here.
> 
> There's a surprising amount of new-ish games which run OK with mine (Sandy Bridge).


 
On board graphics have come some way!


----------

